# Viareggio/Versilia



## lululemonhead

Hi! I'm new to the forum so go easy on me 😜. My boyfriend and I are moving to Viareggio at the end of April. I have work lined up but my boyfriend is looking... And help/advice much appreciated. He's a concreter by trade but has also worked as a painter/decorator/handyman and various other jobs on building sites. He'd do anything really... I'd wondered if there would be anything at the ship yards but have no idea how to find out... Does anyone know? 

We'd also really like to meet other Brits/English speaking people in the area... We're in our early 30's but aren't ageist! 

Look forward to what your replies bring. 

Thanks,

Lucy


----------



## LJB82

*Just Moved to Viareggio*

Hi Lucy,

Myself and my boyfriend have just moved to Viareggio. I know your post was a while ago but wondered if you were still in Viareggio or had any useful tips to meet fellow english speakers?

Thanks

Lucy xx


----------



## lululemonhead

Hi Lucy,

I'm in Manchester at the moment but am coming back to Versilia at the end of June. The Red Lion pub is a good place to meet English people and also Pietrasanta old town. Happy to keep in touch until I'm back if you like?

Lucy x


----------



## pudd 2

LJB82 said:


> Hi Lucy,
> 
> Myself and my boyfriend have just moved to Viareggio. I know your post was a while ago but wondered if you were still in Viareggio or had any useful tips to meet fellow english speakers?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Lucy xx


What is it with red lion pubs we have one in the next town to us in abruzzo compeats with cast iron fascard not been in it yet dont want to be disapointed by beeing greeted by working men drinking cocktails


----------



## LJB82

Yes that would be lovely are you moving back to Viareggio? I am currently staying near to Pisa Airport but hoping to move to Viareggio over the next few days. I will definitely try the Red Lion pub xx


----------



## dannbarbery

That would be lovely, Viareggio is home to one of the most important carnivals in Italy and indeed in the world. So you would expect a lot of fun in there and lots of restaurant, I missed that place.


----------



## yosheryosh

Hi guys no idea viareggio was so 'popular'. How do you like living there, would you recommend it?


----------

